# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Военный парад 3 июля состоится в полном объеме

## Mr_Vinni

Как сообщила пресс-служба Министерства обороны, планируется, что в параде примут участие воспитанники Минского суворовского военного училища, курсанты Военной академии, военно-технического факультета БНТУ, военнослужащие 120-й гвардейской отдельной механизированной бригады, 85-й и 86-й бригад связи, 38-й и 103-й отдельных мобильных бригад, транспортных войск, сводной роты почетного караула, а также сводный оркестр Вооруженных сил.

Перед зрительскими трибунами проследует техника периода Великой Отечественной войны, основные образцы вооружения и военной техники Вооруженных сил Беларуси. В небе над Минском жители и гости столицы смогут увидеть авиационную технику Военно-воздушных сил и войск противовоздушной обороны.

Стоит отметить, что ранее в таком составе военный парад проводился только по юбилейным датам: в 2009 году в ознаменование 65-летия освобождения Беларуси от немецко-фашистских захватчиков, в 2010-м — 65-летия Победы в Великой Отечественной войне. Перед этим организаторы действа ограничивались участием в параде пеших колонн.

По информации пресс-службы Минобороны, с 17 мая в рамках второго этапа подготовки в Минском гарнизоне проходят тренировки пеших парадных расчетов

----------

